# Don Cherry: why is he 'news' ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, why is this clown still considered 'news' in this country ?? Surely theres got to be actual news they can report on?

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/story/2011/10/15/sp-coachs-corner-oct15.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is another topic that has the potential to go ballistic just like politics, religion, and guns. Gawd do I ever loathe this guy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He's a loudmouth, and never did represent my feelings about hockey. It's time for him to retire.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I cringe whenever I hear him speak. His support of Rob Ford was the last nail in the coffin.

.....If I had to find something positive to say about him, in his early days on Hockey Night he spoke his mind and didn't care if that meant losing his job with the CBC. I sort of respect that he didn't kiss their asses.

He seems to have lost the plot a bit since his wife died.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I find him mildly entertaining, but never take anything he says seriously.

However...

According to a friend who works for TSN, inside the professional hockey community, EVERYONE (ie. GMs, coaches, players, etc.) crowds around the TV monitor to hear what he has to say, every time he opens his mouth. Frankly, I don't get it.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I like him. His heart's in the right place.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think he is a clown and a buffoon, who's style and brand of hockey is becoming less and less appealing to viewers. He was cute and funny back in the 70's but today he just looks and sounds like a goof.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

May wonders never cease. I just read that he apologized for his comments on the retired NHL enforcers.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> May wonders never cease. I just read that he apologized for his comments on the retired NHL enforcers.


I assume that the NHL world ganged up on him and threatened to cut his jacket fund...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I assume that the NHL world ganged up on him and threatened to cut his jacket fund...


Big Time.

...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

He's the only guy who has the b*lls enough to say what needs to be said.

Enough said.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

He promotes hockey violence. What needs to be said is not being said by him or his supporters IMO.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ThePass said:


> He's the only guy who has the b*lls enough to say what needs to be said.
> 
> Enough said.



Agree 100%. This so called eradication of violence doesn't seem to be curbing the serious injuries in the league. Morons who think eliminating fighting as the answer to less injuries ought to take a look at when the injuries are happenning. During fights or during the play? Its a fast moving sport and I like the idea of enforcers who keep cheap shots at a minimum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Agree 100%. This so called eradication of violence doesn't seem to be curbing the serious injuries in the league. Morons who think eliminating fighting as the answer to less injuries ought to take a look at when the injuries are happenning. During fights or during the play? Its a fast moving sport and I like the idea of enforcers who keep cheap shots at a minimum.


The whole "tough guy" routine is getting old. Its boring. I don't watch a huge amount of hockey. Never really got into it. I jump in at playoff time to see whats up. But I was watching sports center the other night and they were showing the fight with this chuckle head that knocked out this other goof and was celebrating. I thought to myself, what other team sport has fist fighting as a regular part of the game? I could not come up with an answer. Maybe someone else can. I don't really dig fist fighting, cant say I ever have. Boxing I watch now and again. Then I thought of the hundreds of NHL games I have been to over the years, mostly when I was entertaining clients. The way the crowds just went wild when there was a fight. Reminds me a lot of NASCAR. If there are no crashes the fans feel cheated. Thats prolly why I follow F1 and Indy cars.

I prefer games like football and rugby where men are men and its a battle in the trenches of brute force. Raise a hand to another player and you are gone. Fist fighting to me is just barbaric.

Thats my .02 and a guy like Don Cherry just seems extremely outdated in 2011


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

he is a big mouth, very opinionated and sometimes ill-informed-
but he makes valid points.
fighting has its place in the game, as it always has.
of course he is going to defend it, like it or not, its a part of the nhl, and has been forever.
i know people like to compare todays nhl with professional wrestling and all that, 
but fighting was just as prevelant 35 years ago, when i was a kid, as it is today.
it was there before that, i just didnt see it.

seems like a large percentage of the serious injuries occur because of the touch icing, and cherry has been harping about that for some time.
he knows it is bad for the players and for the game.
he was just talking about it last night, guys going after the puck to avoid or to get an icing call,
and taking a career ending injury.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't watch hockey very much. If I do, it is at one of the arenas where I might be taking my kids to one of their activities. I enjoy watching a bunch of guys out there playing no contact hockey. I get into that. NHL? I don't bother. Who's going to watch the finals on a hot sunny day? Not me. Don Cherry has his opinions, which are all about making a spectacle, and self promotion. It's too bad really that he's allowed to influence a sport from such a biased viewpoint.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fraser said:


> he is a big mouth, very opinionated and sometimes ill-informed-
> but he makes valid points.
> fighting has its place in the game, as it always has.
> of course he is going to defend it, like it or not, its a part of the nhl, and has been forever.
> ...


Because it was always there does not mean that it always has to be. Take a look at the NFL and what they have done to take head injuries out of the game. Rule changes can be made. Nobody wants to see someone break their neck. I hope nobody does anyway.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I suspect Cherry speaks for the vast majority of players. The no touch icing is a good example. Fighting's place is so that if you rough up a weakling/skill player, you know someone else will be coming after YOU. Nuclear deterrant, as it were. 2 minutes for roughing just doesn't have the same level of stopping power (or payback), you know? I think our criminal justice system could learn something here (lol, no not really). I like watching a good fight, even the knockouts. The players know what the risks are.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Because it was always there does not mean that it always has to be. Take a look at the NFL and what they have done to take head injuries out of the game. Rule changes can be made. Nobody wants to see someone break their neck. I hope nobody does anyway.


i see your point, but really, how many guys suffer career ending injuries while fighting?
it happens, yes, but the bulk of career ending injuries are not fight related-
the nfl is different- how many fights do we see there?
it is a very different game.
(and one ive never followed, or really understood- so if i am innacurate, please forgive me)
my point, and im sure cherry will concur, is that fighting isnt the problem.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fraser said:


> i see your point, but really, how many guys suffer career ending injuries while fighting?
> it happens, yes, but the bulk of career ending injuries are not fight related-
> the nfl is different- how many fights do we see there?
> it is a very different game.
> ...


There are no fights in the NFL on a regular basis. Its not allowed. If you engage in a fight you are ejected. So by virtue of the rules instituted its not allowed. It's not allowed in any team sport that I can think of except for hockey. I personally dont think it needs to be part of the game, but thats just my thoughts on it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There are no fights in the NFL on a regular basis. Its not allowed. If you engage in a fight you are ejected. So by virtue of the rules instituted its not allowed. It's not allowed in any team sport that I can think of except for hockey. I personally dont think it needs to be part of the game, but thats just my thoughts on it.


thanks GC for the info
wouldnt you prefer your hockey to remain untainted though?
like it was when you were a kid?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fraser said:


> thanks GC for the info
> wouldnt you prefer your hockey to remain untainted though?
> like it was when you were a kid?


Not sure, I was never really a fan of hockey, casual at best. I played it when I was young but ended up playing football and its become my favorite sport.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, it really "needed to be said" that Chris Niland and Stu Grimson are "pukes".


Well I never said he wasn't opinionated. lol


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Don Cherry is like anything that old that stays living in the past. Out of touch with reality, and sounds like a broken record. "Back in my day. Back in my day. Back in my day." Im just not sure why no one has asked why should we listen to you? His playing and coaching credentials arent exactly stellar to warrant such attention. Maybe its because he is the only former coach who would work for what the CBC was offering, or maybe he just realized that this was the best he could ever do, and was the only former coach to just give it up. I think the show would make more sense if they just gave Blue the microphone...................


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was amused when I saw a headline about the recent fuss over Cherry's comments, saying that Cherry's comments could spark a suit.

I thought--Good idea.
Some of his suits deserve a spark or two, and maybe some flames...

----------------------------------------------------
Don Cherry is for entertainment purposes.

Treat him as such, and there would be less outcry over him.

Having said that, some will not find him entertaining, but I do.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Agree 100%. This so called eradication of violence doesn't seem to be curbing the serious injuries in the league. Morons who think eliminating fighting as the answer to less injuries ought to take a look at when the injuries are happenning. During fights or during the play? Its a fast moving sport and I like the idea of enforcers who keep cheap shots at a minimum.


Speaking for Morons in general, I don't care if fighting adds to or impacts injuries. That's beside the point. My concern is that we're saying it's ok to solve disagreements or conflict with physical violence. Personally I enjoy a good hard hitting game of hockey.

For me, fighting really detracts from the game itself.

Using "enforcers" to curb cheap shots is about as ridiculous an idea as I've ever heard. Isn't that a bit like banging your head against the wall to take your mind off the toothache you have?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Whenever I see him on TV now, it just reminds me of the last year or two John Madden was still doing football and how it had all passed him by. The same comments from anyone else without his name and legacy would never had made it to a live broadcast, let alone a local cable show filling hours during the middle of the night.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ThePass said:


> He's the only guy who has the b*lls enough to say what needs to be said.
> Enough said.


 
...it's true. there are a lot of people who believe it takes balls to insult people. i'm not one of them, incidentally.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The sad part is, he really isnt "saying what needs to be said." He is just ranting about anything. He reminds me of a fringe politician. Instead of organizing his thoughts and carefully defending a clear position, he is simply ranting out and trying to appeal for popularity. Big difference................


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

It's horrible to say, but he's never been the same since he lost Rose. He was always a strongly opinioned hot head, but there was a heart to it. She really did keep him grounded. Ever since he lost her he's just seemed like a Canadian Yosemite Sam...angry, empty and cartoonish.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Don Cherry is THE reason the mute button was put on the remote control.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

He's a clown and truthfully he's funny sometimes. With the suits he wears, he might want to consider dating Dame Edna.

I just don't agree with pretty much anything he says, particularly his love of hockey fighting and goonery.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> With the suits he wears, he might want to consider dating Dame Edna.



...or mrs brown.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

fraser said:


> GuitarsCanada said:
> 
> 
> > There are no fights in the NFL on a regular basis. Its not allowed. If you engage in a fight you are ejected. So by virtue of the rules instituted its not allowed. It's not allowed in any team sport that I can think of except for hockey. I personally dont think it needs to be part of the game, but thats just my thoughts on it.
> ...


Just because something is traditional or "the way it used to be" doesn't make it right.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Just because something is traditional or "the way it used to be" doesn't make it right.


...exactly. not to mention that "the way it used to be" did not involve players who were trained to be professional enforcers INSTEAD of professional hockey players.

most of my friends who are passionate about hockey are equally passionate about the fact that the game is now little more than roller derby on ice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...exactly. not to mention that "the way it used to be" did not involve players who were trained to be professional enforcers INSTEAD of professional hockey players.most of my friends who are passionate about hockey are equally passionate about the fact that the game is now little more than roller derby on ice.


 I agree. It's bloody embarrassing.It's a shame to see such a great and to some extent, Canadian sport turned into a farce.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, Cherry is a loudmouth buffoon we all know that. 

He really needs to stay out of politics, that infuriates me more than anything else. Rob Ford was already a city councilor he could fight for himself without cherry backing him but Julian Fantino has no business in ottawa yet alone in an MP's seat. FYI Cherry had a prerecorded autodialing msg (think homer simpson and the autodialer) saying vote for my buddy in the upcoming (by)election that got Mr Fantino into a comfy MP seat. That sh!t just makes my blood boil.

As far as hockey goes mr Rock em Sock em hits the nail on the head most times. I've played hockey my whole life and every time they (the NHL) change something I feel a little bit is lost.
Soon the game will have chnged so much that it will be so different by the time my kids (non existent at this time) will be playing a different game than i grew up playing. hockey needs fighting, fighting needs hockey.

When you get hit from behind or elbowed in the face (dont get me started on teh equipment these days) that guy needs to feel my fist in his face otherwise he'll do it again. Im not a big guy (rather small in the hockey world at 5'8") but when im on the ice I got the heart of a lion and I dont put up with much. Its and emotional game and it should be left on the ice.

This is where the lack of respect for your other players comes in; that same guy I punched out you can be sure wont hit me from behind again, and he'll think about again before doing it to 
someone else. Hence the need for some enforcement. 
(for the record I've been in all but 2 fights off the ice and im not a hot head; they had more to do with beer than hockey, and no i wasnt the one that started it)

Standing up for the little guy or the more talented guy whose hands and wrists got a contract for a XX million is a noble role. 

If thats traditional than its all good in my eyes. 

Go watch some clips of messier in the 80's, guy would be a goon according to todays standards. One of the best to hit the ice in my eyes...

EDIT: I will also add I lean to the left on the political front so his pinko's comment (aimed at teh far left) just grazed me but leave my hockey alone!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> As far as hockey goes mr Rock em Sock em hits the nail on the head most times. I've played hockey my whole life and every time they (the NHL) change something I feel a little bit is lost.


Change is often stressful, but just because something was done in our parents day, doesn't mean it was good or right.




Moosehead said:


> Soon the game will have chnged so much that it will be so different by the time my kids (non existent at this time) will be playing a different game than i grew up playing. hockey needs fighting, fighting needs hockey.
> 
> When you get hit from behind or elbowed in the face (dont get me started on teh equipment these days) that guy needs to feel my fist in his face otherwise he'll do it again. Im not a big guy (rather small in the hockey world at 5'8") but when im on the ice I got the heart of a lion and I dont put up with much. Its and emotional game and it should be left on the ice.


Hockey does NOT need fighting. Fighting needs fighting. If I take my kid to a hockey game I have difficulty explaining to him why I teach him that fighting and violence is wrong when supposed role models do it to the delight of some.

I accept that some people enjoy the fights. Personally I enjoy the skating, passing and physical play up to the point where it becomes a fight.




Moosehead said:


> This is where the lack of respect for your other players comes in; that same guy I punched out you can be sure wont hit me from behind again, and he'll think about again before doing it to
> someone else. Hence the need for some enforcement.
> (for the record I've been in all but 2 fights off the ice and im not a hot head; they had more to do with beer than hockey, and no i wasnt the one that started it)
> 
> ...


Using enforcers on the ice is pretty much incomprehensible to me. It's like arming the passengers of a plane to reduce highjacking.

Using violence to prevent violence....


The way things used to be is not always, and in fact seldom, better.

Consider some of the bahaviour that was considered acceptable even fifty years ago. I'm speaking of bahaviour in society in general.

I have played hockey and still enjoy going to games a few times a year.

Like it or not, the world and humanity in general are evoliving.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you've ever watched the "outdoor classic" they have each year now, the players don't wear headgear (at least the games I've seen), and there is less hitting, probably because the players know they aren't protected as well. The quality of play is excellent, I will note.

There is a vicious cycle created by equipment-based approaches to safety. Not that anyone wishes players to be injured, but whenever equipment provides an extra margin of player safety, it seems to give them license to take even more chances with that safety, which is not the intended outcome at all. My feeling is that what we are seeing now is a consequence of the sort of equipment that gives players a feeling of relative invulnerability, and coaches a license to exploit that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In the town (city) I grew up in the main street used to be full of bars. Mostly strip joints. We are right along the canal banks so for many, many years the sailors would come in and get wild drunk, cause a lot of trouble and get in fist fights and piss in the streets. The cops would come out and beat them with the batons and throw them in the drunk tank. Back in the early 80's the people around here grew tired of it and the strip joints started to go away. There are none left now and no drunk sailors. 

Yes, sometimes things change. Sometimes for the better.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> If you've ever watched the "outdoor classic" they have each year now, the players don't wear headgear (at least the games I've seen), and there is less hitting, probably because the players know they aren't protected as well. The quality of play is excellent, I will note.
> 
> There is a vicious cycle created by equipment-based approaches to safety. Not that anyone wishes players to be injured, but whenever equipment provides an extra margin of player safety, it seems to give them license to take even more chances with that safety, which is not the intended outcome at all. My feeling is that what we are seeing now is a consequence of the sort of equipment that gives players a feeling of relative invulnerability, and coaches a license to exploit that.


Yeah and I'm pretty sure that it was Don Cherry who first said this and continues to preach this.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> In the town (city) I grew up in the main street used to be full of bars. Mostly strip joints. We are right along the canal banks so for many, many years the sailors would come in and get wild drunk, cause a lot of trouble and get in fist fights and piss in the streets. The cops would come out and beat them with the batons and throw them in the drunk tank. Back in the early 80's the people around here grew tired of it and the strip joints started to go away. There are none left now and no drunk sailors.
> 
> Yes, sometimes things change. Sometimes for the better.



Back when you could afford to get drunk at the strip joint....

Sounds like cheap beer was the problem, they fixed that.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

As someone who used to tend the blue ice - I've got to agree the equipment players use makes for a mess of issues, but it was the all-metal sticks that made me decide to hang 'em up. Used to be there might be one or two guys on a team that had a "heavy" shot (not sure how else to describe it - but you'd certainly know it if it was your adam's apple on the line). Now with these non-flexing metal tubes, every ankler on the ice seems to have a hand cannon. In my teens and early 20's I used to be a practice goalie for a handful of Red Wings that lived on the CDN side of the border and those guys had shots - but understood there's a time and a place for everything. Fast forward to my early 30's when I was on a couple competitive adult teams and those sticks started popping up everywhere and it became harder and harder to justify getting up for work with bruises that wouldn't ever heal. From a goalie's perspective, those sticks (and I'd assume the Mad Max-inspired equipment) isn't too far off from the days when you could go pick up your drivers license the day you turned 16 and became a full-fledged "driver" - with all the same cool and indestructable bravado.

I say bring back wooden sticks, non-linebacker shoulder pads and I suspect maybe some old-school felt & leather elbow pads might make a difference to the game. For all the concussions these days, maybe have everyone play with the old school Butch Goring helmets for a bit and see how tough everyone is.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Change is often stressful, but just because something was done in our parents day, doesn't mean it was good or right.


 Dude they did lots of stupid horrible stuff in the last 60 years, to whatever you may be referring to I don't see what that has to do with hockey.

Welcome change is good, forceful change against the majority (like some of the sh!t our current gov't is pulling, not gonna get started on politics) is BS.

For instance, that stupid goalie box behind the net. he's a player too.
How about the 2 min delay of game for putting the puck over the boards in your own end.
The red line ....what red line, there you go, go teach your kid about 2 line passes. I think they still have that in Int'l hockey, for now....




Milkman said:


> Hockey does NOT need fighting. Fighting needs fighting. If I take my kid to a hockey game I have difficulty explaining to him why I teach him that fighting and violence is wrong when supposed role models do it to the delight of some.


Ok i guess i got a little lost in my rant fighting doesnt need hockey. 

Do you have the same difficulty explaining to him why Chara was able to dummy max pachioretty into the stanchion last year in the playoffs. 
Because there was no Larocque, mind you he looked like bambi out htere at times, but he kept his more skilled players without fear of get patchiorettied into the boards.

Gretzky had mcsorley, yserman,fedorov had probert, lemieux had 2 broken wrists....Crosby's had 2 concussions...

Deadly hits are worse in my eyes then a little tussle between 2 guys willing to drop em. 



Milkman said:


> I accept that some people enjoy the fights. Personally I enjoy the skating, passing and physical play up to the point where it becomes a fight.


You mean the point where the guy is unconcious from a head shot and a teammate is standing up for him.... or the point where someone just got slashed/crosschecked you name it.
Yes you are responding to violence with violence but why take it out on hockey. Get political cause that sh!ts for real. Oh yea kids dont look up to the prime minister/president.
What do you propose, we embargo the other bench for injuring our best player.

"an eye for an eye leaves the world blind" it was either ghandi or dalai lama...

so true but where's the balance



Milkman said:


> It's like arming the passengers of a plane to reduce highjacking.
> 
> Using violence to prevent violence...


 
Great analogy. 

We were talking about hockey and Don Cherry here weren't we?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > Change is often stressful, but just because something was done in our parents day, doesn't mean it was good or right.
> ...


I've got that dueling banjos tune from Deliverance in my head.

It's ludicrous, hockey is the only sport where this shite is tolerated. It should be left in on the street and off the ice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, there will always be those who think that fist fighting is a normal part of life in general.


It has no place on the street and in my never too humble opinion it has no place on the ice.

There are plenty of MMA activities to enjoy for those with a thirst for violence. 

If somebody takes a cheap shot, the rational solution would be progressive discipline. Do it once, you get a few games off without pay. Do it again, you get a more significant penalty, et cetera until the penalty is so severe that it impacts the team as a whole.

Sending out a thug to knock someone's teeth out is another solution I suppose and if you think that's the best approach, no amount of debate or discussion is going to change that opinion.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Yup, there will always be those who think that fist fighting is a normal part of life in general.
> 
> It has no place on the street and in my never too humble opinion it has no place on the ice.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums it up for me as well. I will add this final thought to it. I am shocked at the amount of young kids today that dig violence. Especially the girls.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That pretty much sums it up for me as well. I will add this final thought to it. I am shocked at the amount of young kids today that dig violence. Especially the girls.


Its idiocracy at work............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXRjmyJFzrU


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Its idiocracy at work............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXRjmyJFzrU



That's pretty funny and sadly not too far from reality.


----------

